# Low Priced iGaging DRO's Available again.



## davidh (Mar 12, 2014)

I have just received another large order of iGaging DRO's for you folks that may be interested in  them for your machines.  Contact me for pricing, I will ship to anyone, anywhere,
I have not posted this information for a couple months and I know that lots of new people are signed up to this forum.  
I have posted a lot of photos of mounting on different machines on a old facebook page that can be viewed at "birch industrial tool services inc" .  that's the name of my former business.
there will be more information added to that site as time permits.  im trying to retire but this is too much fun. . . . thanks for your interest.
davidh


----------



## n3480h (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm one of David's happy customers.  My experience is that he has good prices, he ships fast, and gets the order right.  You can see his iGaging DRO on my mill here: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=10343

I found these to be easy to mount on the HF Minimill, and they perform very well.  Total cost for three axis ~$100 total, plus a little thin aluminum, a little plastic scrap, and a few screws. Total time to make the small custom brackets and to re-purpose a section of an old plastic turntable cover (the panel where the readouts are mounted on), about 6 hours.  I've experienced no problems with them.

Tom


----------

